

Ask HN: Any large arc applications out there? - jgrahamc

We're all aware that Hacker News is written in arc and I'm using arc for UseTheSource.  Is anyone else hacking large-ish application in arc?
======
jcr
I think you might have better luck asking on the arc forum.

<http://arclanguage.org/forum>

------
zck
Most of the discussion on the Arc forum is about developing the language
itself. Maybe it's that no one discusses other projects, but I don't get the
feeling too many people are actually building things in Arc.

I haven't done anything large either (I have a decent-sized amount of Arc
code, but it's mostly collections of smaller things, e.g., solutions to 50
Project Euler problems), but one of the projects I'm hacking on could become
large soon.

